# what salary & benefits I should negotiate



## rsk (May 31, 2010)

Hello All

I am a IT program manager in an investment organization (worked in big banks before this) in Toronto with 14 yrs experience and making CAD135k/year. 
With that background, what salary can I expect (negotiate) in Dubai. 
What are some of the allowances I should negotiate for. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks 
rsk


----------



## rsk (May 31, 2010)

rsk said:


> Hello All
> 
> I am a IT program manager in an investment organization (worked in big banks before this) in Toronto with 14 yrs experience and making CAD135k/year.
> With that background, what salary can I expect (negotiate) in Dubai.
> ...


Hello Guys

Some help here would be really appreciated.

Thanks
rsk


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Have you had an offer yet?


----------



## rsk (May 31, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Have you had an offer yet?


I am talking to a company now. I am hoping that in abt couple of weeks we will get to the negotiating stage and I want to be fully prepared for it. i dont want to say somehitng to them that I cant take back. 

Thanks
rsk


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

ask for 40k/month + schooling and accommodation, then let them negotiate you down to 30k + housing (fully paid) and schooling etc. TBH all other things (flight class etc.) aren't that important.


----------



## rsk (May 31, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> ask for 40k/month + schooling and accommodation, then let them negotiate you down to 30k + housing (fully paid) and schooling etc. TBH all other things (flight class etc.) aren't that important.


Thanks for your input Andy. I will keep this in mind when I get to the negotiating stage.

rsk


----------

